# An unbelievable story of brains and (attempted) braun



## 45yearsofGSDs (Sep 19, 2013)

I am standing at the fence talking to my neighbor. I looked down and noticed a little sapling that angled toward the ground. I reached down to grab it at the base and begin pulling. Meanwhile, Sadie was lying next to the fence enjoying the breeze and pretty much minding her own business. Suddenly she gets up on her own and grabs the end of this little tree and starts pulling. What surprised me was that she was not pulling like she was playing tug-of-war, but pulling the sapling with me. Pulling with all our might, it wouldn't come out of the ground and I said "can't get it, Sadie". We let go simultaneously and looked at each other as if to say - ok.:shocked::crazy: She turned around to Bear, barked at my neighbor's chocolate lab, Maggie and made a mad dash down towards the end of the yard and back a few times.

I guess you really had t be there to appreciate it, but the two of us just looked at each other in a moment of total and utter disbelief.


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

Have you worked dogs in sports, on the street, any advanced obedience, or anything? Or are they house pets only? Just curious  My uncle likes to say "55 years of husky experience." They've been pets though and he is 60 years old...so he's counting family pets growing up too. Not like he went and did anything beyond that. Nothing wrong with that....just 45 years of pets is different than 45 years of training/trialing and/or working dogs . I only ask because you've mentioned a few times when giving training advice how much experience you have and I am always curious if that is pet experience or more advanced working/sport experience. It helps to know when listening to those offering lots of training advice.


----------



## 45yearsofGSDs (Sep 19, 2013)

No formal training either being or taking to. It is pet experience but based on some of the questions I've seen here and all the successes I've had with *"PETS"*, GSDs in particular, IMHO, I just can not understand why anyone would ever spend any money for someone else to tell them how their animal should be or act. German shepherds, as you know, are bred and utilized for their intelligence, dedication, protection and for their appearance. *ALL* of my animals are and have been rescues. Some have needed "corrective training", others were simply glad they were taken away from their lives of less than favorable conditions and responded in kind. But in each case, not one was ever paid for, except for the adoption fee, of course and all easily trained by, as my mother taught me, time, patience and consistency. Hope that answered your question(s).


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

45yearsofGSDs said:


> No formal training either being or taking to. It is pet experience but based on some of the questions I've seen here and all the successes I've had with *"PETS"*, GSDs in particular, IMHO, *I just can not understand why anyone would ever spend any money for someone else to tell them how their animal should be or act.* German shepherds, as you know, are bred and utilized for their intelligence, dedication, protection and for their appearance. *ALL* of my animals are and have been rescues. Some have needed "corrective training", others were simply glad they were taken away from their lives of less than favorable conditions and responded in kind. But in each case, not one was ever paid for, except for the adoption fee, of course and all easily trained by, as my mother taught me, time, patience and consistency. Hope that answered your question(s).


Not sure what you are referring to in bold?? Paying a trainer? Paying a breeder? I am involved in the sport/protection world...and a lot of rescues can not cut it in that world. There are a lot of nervy dogs, that GENETICALLY cannot handle the bitework. Unless you've worked in that area, or tested your dogs in it you cannot know if they would excel or not. It takes a specific dog to handle it, and most pet-only dogs just can't....I've had one. I will NEVER go to a breeder again that isn't actively working their dogs and proving their temperaments. Being a pet in the house, good with kids, and barking at strangers, is not enough to tell me anything....plenty of labs, labradoodles, goldens, etc...can do that....I want a dog with strong enough genes to handle some intense training and work....yes, I MAY be able to find that in shelters...but it's a crap shoot....I volunteer in shelters...have since I was a kid. I support them in a lot of ways. I think I will always have my dog bred to work...and my rescue who's only job is to have good manners.

I just don't think you should look down or at people who get their dogs from breeders in disbelief. There are lots of reasons those dogs are in shelters, a HUGE majority of them could never do what I ask of them in protection work...nor would it EVER be fair to ask it of them because they do not have the genetic makeup to handle the pressure. No big deal, that's why my sport dog comes from strong/stable lines...and my rescue isn't expected to be in protection.


----------



## 45yearsofGSDs (Sep 19, 2013)

No, it's not like I want to have a beat-down on breeder bought owners. Not at all. And I'm sure you're right when you say some GENETICALLY just cannot handle the bitework. My interest I guess is just more just to provide a good, stable home for the ones that were neglected or very sadly abused. I guess my main point was really the shepherds I have had were always very anxious to please and always responded very well to the way they were treat here. Give them a little love and they'll take care of you for as long as they're able to.


----------

